# Things to help shedding



## Kimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw on the internet a guy say some food help tegus skin and shedding any1 know anything about that I cant find cod liver oil (levertraan olie) in Nederlands I have been asking shops with medicin and food but no one of them know what it is.

Is there any food I can give there help aswell? :O (I also give him a bath ones a week sometime more)

His tip of his tail is like 2 layer of skin and if I touch it he get mad


----------



## Steven. (Nov 2, 2011)

Fruits are a good thing to give. Mix it up with ground turkey or whatever your giving cookie to get that day. Keep the humidty nice and high..80's-90's. And Nice warm baths maybe ever other day. My aa last full shed took about 15 minutes...


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 2, 2011)

Zilla makes a product called Shed-Ease that you add to water and soak your reptiles in. Works wonders, I suggest you invest in some.


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay tyvm I will try that )


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 2, 2011)

_CLO is just oil from a Cod fish. It can be any type of fish oil that's okay for them to eat. If you can't find fish oil then go straight to the source and add seafood to the diet. You can also add fruits, and what ever animal liver available to you for the same issue._


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

okay thank you very much,  I will see if I can find some other fish oil.
I give him fish atleast ones a week but that is alone scampi's ^^ idk how much that helps


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Nov 2, 2011)

I bathe Gaia in Olive oil and water, keeps her skin super hydrated.


----------



## Riplee (Nov 3, 2011)

if you are looking for get rid of the dead skin, using the Vitamin E capsule. put on the skin wherever hard to shed. (Dont feed the capsule to tegu...)


Riplee said:


> if you are looking for get rid of the dead skin, using the Vitamin E capsule. put on the skin wherever hard to shed. (Dont feed the capsule to tegu...)


Food also helps but take a while to see the effect.


----------

